# People/Friends from my college or work days!



## Christopher Knight

My name is George Christopher Knight, Generally known as Christopher Knight.
My original education was at Riversdale Naval College Liverpool, where I studied Marine Radio, Marine Radar and Marine Electronics. Later with the demise of the British MN, I changed and studied Geophysics, Transport, Marine Engineering, Naval Architecture, becoming chartered members (Eur Ing FEANI) of the above listed institutions. Later I studied for an MSc in materials at Robert Gordons Institute in Aberdeen 1988, before it became a University. During this academic phase of my life, early thirties, I worked with RGIT/BHI re safety Helicopter losses in N Sea, also because of my subsea and (HL) crane barge experience, also at Piper Alpha re debris recovery. I also studied successfully for a PhD in organic/polymer chemistry/chem eng at Bradford University, with Steve Evanson, now with the OU and Prof I. J. McColm Head of Department, now semi or retired. Companies I have worked for include, Bibby Line, kuwait oil tankers MN ended in 1978, Prakla Seismos Hanover, Kuwait oil company Europe/ME/Indian SC, Mcdermott International Dubai/ME/Indian SC, Saipem UK, B & R UK, Academic phase UK, Bechtel QGPC JV Qatar, Mcdermott Engineering London/Madrid/Aberdeen, Mobil London/Aberdeen, Shell London/Aberdeen, Repsol, Ripsa Spain, OMV Europe/Indian SC , Repsol YPF Europe, Amec UK, Sigma3 UK, Foster Wheeler UK/Abu Dhabi & ESCAL Europe. My original home was the Wirral (Ellesmere Port) NW England, but during the academic phase of my life, I met and married my wife who came originally from Jesmond Newcastle, therefore I now live in the NE. I have been around the houses many times, spent long periods in Middle east, India sub-continent, Europe (Spain in particular), North America, Asia, Far East. Keeping track of my movements would of been difficult for anybody, as I am approaching my mid fifties now, it is now time to slow down, which is exactly what I intend to do! Therefore if anybody has the dubious distinction of ever knowing me or working with me, studying with me at naval college or else where, it would be nice to renew past !friendships


----------



## billyboy

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------

